# Invites - no "Maybe" option



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

This applies more to online invitations and other social media, like Facebook, since good 'ol paper invites don't have the "maybe" option, but....

A friend sent me an article after our party about the problem with the "maybe" option as an RSVP choice is that 1) "maybe" means different things to different people, and 2) there's no value to a host in getting a "maybe" response (how do you plan for a "maybe"?)

I'd actually never thought about this - even though every year, I grumble and grouse at the "maybe" answers. We do our invites every year via eVite, so next year, I'm going to look and see if there is a way to disable the dreaded "maybe".

That said, we had a good turnout and a great party... even with the dangling "maybe's"


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I dont put much stock in RSVPs anyway. Over the past 5 years of us having our party Ive had so many say yes and they never show up. You just cant really plan on an exact number.


----------



## BWarriner (Jul 29, 2008)

Just like planning a wedding, the 75% rule applies. Of your 'YES' responses expect, only 75% of those to actually attend.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

*RSVP's*



Shadowbat said:


> I dont put much stock in RSVPs anyway. Over the past 5 years of us having our party Ive had so many say yes and they never show up. You just cant really plan on an exact number.


I totally agree! I have two large partys each Halloween, one for adults and one for teens. Even though I ask my kids to try and get a head count, I don't really expect much from kids. Ironically like Shadowbat, I too have found that adults aren't much better!


----------

